# Just Visiting



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi, I'm just visiting. I like cats, but I'm a dog owner. Husky, thus the name. But a lot of my friends and family have cats, and some were telling me about this website, so I figured I would pay a visit. I really enjoyed all the photos. Too cute. Pets are the best. Good Luck and Enjoy, and I'll keep dropping by.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi huskylover, your right, pets are the best! I love dogs too. How old is your Husky? They're such pretty dogs. Hope you like it here and become a frequent visitor


----------



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

*I do like it here*

Thanks for the nice welcome. I do like it here. My husky is 9 years old and thankfully still pretty healthy. They are truly a beautiful breed of dog...crazy, but beautiful. I hope to visit everyone here regularly. Have a great weekend.


----------

